# usb install with extra kld



## ginoitalo (May 12, 2011)

I've created a unetbootin install USB of FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE. I will be installing it on a RAID card where I need a KLD not included in the release.

Question is:  If I put the .ko file in the USB's /boot/kernel/ folder, will it be copied over in the install process and work as I wish it would?  Or do I need to deal with this via the loader prompt?


----------

